# Pics of my clan!!



## WindyIndy (Mar 28, 2016)

First off, my sheep 'story'. We used to raise beef cows for meat, but after I got my horse he eats (he was VERY unhealthy/over weight when I got him, but that's another story. It took me over 2 years to work off the weight) the pasture down so quick that the cows couldn't get enough to grow well. And we couldn't afford to build a whole new shelter in order to give them their own pen. So we sadly said goodbye to them. After a year or so I got a decent paying job and I decided to look into hair sheep for meat as we were missing our own meat. I did a ton of research and after talking it over with Daddy and Mama and getting their approval I determined that I would like to try! I got a temporary shelter from Gpa and Gma, and then found a guy about an hour away with pure breed Katahdins (that's the breed I decided on since they grow faster). I bought two ewes and one ram. After I few months, I needed a better shelter, daddy had most of the stuff already on hand so all I had to do was buy the 'frame', yay! All was going well, and then I friend was getting rid of one of her barbadoes blackbelly ewes. I knew they didn't grow as well, but figured since her lamb's lamb would be 3/4 katahdin and 1/4 BB I thought it would be ok. That, and the ewe was a really nice girl and I wanted some color in my flock.  Down the road another friend of ours was getting rid of her Great Pyrenees since she was getting out of sheep. Being my flock is in a field and we have coyotes around I was feeling a little uneasy, so we gladly picked her up! It took about two months for her to settle in, but after she did she's been great!! She even protected my baby fainting goat when the girls decided to play a game of chase I got my goat to help with the extra weeds that the sheep won't eat  My plan is too breed in November for April lambs and then butcher those lambs in November right before putting the ram back in.

And without further ado, here's the clan!!






This is Cheyenne (yes, she's not a Star Wars, she was already named when I got her. Rest assured, her ewe lamb will be Star Wars, lol Probably Rey or something) She will be 7 this year. Everyone else just turned a year old this month










[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Padme









And little Amee. As she's gotten older, she seems to have some conformation faults, but being she's breeding meat sheep and not show I figured it would be ok.













My handsome Chewbacca, aka Chewy. I wanted my very first ram to be Anakin because I'm a huge Anakin fan, but the first time I heard him baa I knew he would be a Chewy. Sounded like he was being strangled under water! 









My  mischief little Tippy Banner. It took me awhile to come up with a name for him. Mama mentioned Tippy as he's a fainting goat and for his white tips. I liked it, but felt like something was missing. My friend mentioned since my sheep are 'Star Wars themed" that my goats should be "marvel" (I'm a Marvel fan too ) I liked that idea too! I went back and forth and finally settled on Banner for Bruce Banner, and he has a 'band' on his belly  Sorry for the blurry pic, he wouldn't stand still, he kept walking towards me looking for loving. 


My beautiful Maggie 









And for an added bonus my horses! 









My almost 17 year old Morgan/Appaloosa Indy. He was born on Independence day, hence the name. 





And last but not least, my little Annie!! She will be turning 6 this year


----------



## WindyIndy (Mar 28, 2016)

Forgot to say, but I was able to feel Cheyenne's and Padme's babies!! I had my hand on the'r bellies and felt the baby kick! I felt so special


----------



## Baymule (Mar 28, 2016)

Wah!  I can't see any of your pictures!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 29, 2016)

Me neither


----------



## WindyIndy (Mar 29, 2016)

Really?! I can see them. UGH!  I'll try again.......


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 29, 2016)

No pictures here either but I enjoyed your intro.


----------



## WindyIndy (Mar 29, 2016)

Aw, thanks. I just deleted the pictures to try and fix them. I just downloaded them to my computer (posted them from my email before) but don't see where I can upload them to the form. Help!


----------



## WindyIndy (Mar 29, 2016)

Just signed up for phototbucket, going to try posting in the original post that way.


----------



## WindyIndy (Mar 29, 2016)

Did that work? *fingers crossed*


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 29, 2016)

Still not visible.  If you look at the reply box there is a tab for "Upload a file". Click on that and the rest is fairly intuitive.
Find your picture and then you can select Thumbnail or Full Image.  This is the full image selected


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 29, 2016)

Welcome and I love your intro!


----------



## Pamela (Mar 29, 2016)

Love the pictures!


----------



## Bossroo (Mar 29, 2016)

WindyIndy...    ... the cutesy reply to your photos is ... how cute, I love the bling on your sheep, etc. ... that leads to  eventual disappointment and wonderment in what happened as well as a financial hobby loss .   Or would you like the real world answer that will give you a leg up to actualy take pride in you accompishments and make a profit.  Here goes...  those bling collars on your sheep are a potential  choke hold death  trap for the sheep.  A ram is equal to   " ONE HALF of your herd "  .   So the ram " Chewy" is much more valuable served on the BBQ than in a breeding flock,  he will be a step backwards in a meat producing enterprize that would contribute to a long term financial loss .  Study and apply your knowledge on real world   proper animal husbandry by joining FFA and  studying College text books on Animal Husbandry  ( not some of the books that some "expert" writes ) as well as your farm's soils, water ,  and pasture production ( consult with your farm extention agent )   for  a successful and profitable enterprize.   Have fun !


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 29, 2016)

The pictures are finally there. Very nice. Seems like you've received responses from both ends of the spectrum. Following the above post I feel I've just walked through a t-storm... and been struck by large hail, a couple of bolts of lightning and ears pierced by thunder. Though all valid points, perhaps a little harsh and laced with vinegar

Since it appears you are NOT a commercial enterprise trying to make a buck at every turn, IMHO, as long as you are happy and healthy, and the herd is happy and healthy, and you can afford it, MORE POWER TO YOU!  People own all kinds of "pets" at a huge financial cost/loss.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the pics, your animals look quite content. Bossroo may have a point about the collars - do you have a way to make them breakaway?

You have what you have - you can cull strongly or not, it's your choice, but do be as objective as you can about which animals you breed, and which you keep.  If you are breeding for meat conformation, you're not as likely to get better lambs than their mothers, if you use a ram that doesn't have even better meat conformation.  You decide if it's a hobby or a business, but it doesn't hurt to learn how businesses make those objective decisions.  Good luck!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 29, 2016)

I can see pictures now! There is nothing wrong with starter sheep being less than perfect. Bossroo is a wealth of information and very helpful on this site, but he is business and not about pets. Never the less, enjoy your sheep. I bought 4 crossbreed ewes and had 5 lambs. They are far from perfect, but produced some nice lambs. I am buying a Dorper ram to upgrade the lambs for better meat production. I am having a blast with my sheep! Your sheep look healthy and happy, have fun.


----------



## WindyIndy (Mar 30, 2016)

SO glad they showed up!! I hadn't done anything different yet.  

I use the collars that way I can catch them if need be or as something extra to hold onto, not for show or anything. Though I'm glad people like them,lol. I don't have any trees in the pasture only fence/shelter. Will they still harm them? They've had them on for year and never had a problem. 

I'm not quite understanding your replies,I'm sorry. Is there something wrong with Chewy? He seems like a nice beefy boy to me, small yes, but he only just turned a year old this month. Chewy's was a single, Padme is from a twin, and Amee is from a triplet and had gotten sick and stunted her growth I think. I don't want to make this a 'business', just as a hobby and maybe make a little in the process. I'm just a country girl at heart and love all things animal, and doing as much 'homegrown' as I can. I love to can/freeze,ferment,back,garden,etc. I'm glad people think they're healthy/happy! I try my hardest to provide the best care (and lots of loving!) I can, my animals mean the world to me. As far as books go, I do a ton of research on the internet (I know I can't trust all that's why I keep a open mind and read lots of different places and weight it all out), and I own the Story's guild to sheep,plus a small collage book from a friend, but it's pretty basic.

I would love a Dorper, but have never seen them around here and I'm sure it would cost a pretty penny in gas and lamb to search and find a 'breeder' or even a 'backyard' one on CL   Right now I'm just making enough to pay for my truck's gas/insurance, and upkeep of my animals.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 30, 2016)

I think someone mentioned it earlier and I'm not sure where you are but the Extension Agents are usually a wealth of info.  We met with our local Agent but since he wasn't really knowledgable about sheep, he brought someine in from Nashville (about an hour further away).  University of Tennessee has seminars all throughout the year so check with your Ag University if you have one.

On a less than serious side-note and no offense to Babymule, we prefer the taste of Katahdin to Dorper.


----------



## maritown (Mar 30, 2016)

Nothing to add to this besides....they are sooo cute


----------



## Bossroo (Mar 30, 2016)

As for those collars...  sooner or later the sheep will put their heads through the fence spacings , on a nail in their shelter, hay feeder,  a lamb putting it's foot through mom's collar , etc., get the collar caught and just may strangle to death.   To compare your ram to a meat producing  ram,   google  "Dorper Sheep "  and just brouse through the breed standard, shows,  farm advertising, and for sale . Also, read how this breed came to be developed in S. Africa.  Other meat breed rams to consider would be to google the Standard Southdown, Suffolk, Dorset, Hampshire and compare those to your ram.  As for raising any animal  for business or hobby ... if one doesn't treat one's practices as a business one will soon find out that they can no longer provide for their charges. Just another food for thaught :   That is when the animal rights folks charge in and accuse one of animal abuse  ( which more often than not is  in their minds' standards and opinions.   Yes, I know several people that this has happend to .  One of them even had a complete mental breakdown fighting their false charges. You can read about this court battle in N. Ohio about 6 years ago. )  which could find one in legal issues and their animals " rescued " ( confiscated). Remember the old Scottish proverb that applies to all livestock ...  " The eye of the master fattens the cattle. "   Above all, have fun !!!


----------

